# Multimammate mice diet? Fruit etc...



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can multis eat most fruits as part of their diet? 

I just offered them some honey dew melon skin and seeds and they loved it. 

Are they ok eating the seeds?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Yes they can but VERY sparingly. Too much sugar makes them extremely fat extremely quickly. It's also worth noting that multi's not used to fresh stuff can suffer from pretty chronic diarrhoea after being fed a large quantity of fruit.


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

they get fed carrot weekly


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Seeds?

So what were you feeding them to begin with if you weren't feeding them seeds?

Their diet should be mostly made up of seeds and grains with something meaty now and then like insects and then the odd bit of fruit.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

x Sarah x said:


> Seeds?
> 
> So what were you feeding them to begin with if you weren't feeding them seeds?
> 
> Their diet should be mostly made up of seeds and grains with something meaty now and then like insects and then the odd bit of fruit.


By seeds I think they meant the seeds of fruit i.e honey dew melon seeds.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok my bad, must have overlook the word 'the' in the that sentence


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

x Sarah x said:


> Seeds?
> 
> So what were you feeding them to begin with if you weren't feeding them seeds?
> 
> Their diet should be mostly made up of seeds and grains with something meaty now and then like insects and then the odd bit of fruit.


I know you corrected yourself later, but some fruit seeds are supposed to be pretty bad. I'm pretty sure apple seeds contain cyanide, for example.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah i'm not sure about fruit seeds, prob best to stay clear just as precaution, i'm sure they won't complain!


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well they ate maybe 6 or 7 seeds each and they are still alive. 
They eat rat block. hamster food (all seeds and grain etc) carrot and pear


----------

